# Tear stains



## Birchlake (Mar 13, 2017)

Does anyone have a good solution for tear stains on my white Havanese?


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

Some members have had good luck using the probiotic Proviable, it can be purchased on Amazon. If you search the forum for “tear stains” you can see some before and after photos. It also helps to keep their eyes clean and dry. I use Lavish Spa face wash for my little one to keep his eye and beard area clean. So far no tear staining at all, his eyes stay dry, but his bully sticks stain his beard a little lol.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

http://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2014/11/12/pet-tear-staining.aspx


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Proviable DC COMPLETELY cured Panda's staining:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I've read on this forum that excessive tear staining can be caused by teething and once that is over, the staining clears up. Is your dog still a puppy? I've been using a product by Eye Envy for beard staining. I feel it is helping but not 100%. They also have a tear stain product that other forum members have recommended.


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> I've read on this forum that excessive tear staining can be caused by teething and once that is over, the staining clears up. Is your dog still a puppy? I've been using a product by Eye Envy for beard staining. I feel it is helping but not 100%. They also have a tear stain product that other forum members have recommended.


Jackie did you say Willow's beard staining is from bully sticks? I've noticed that Nico had no staining until I gave him bully sticks. He loves them so much, and he is actively teething so I'll have to live with it. Does the Eye Envy product help with bully stains?


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Cmward said:


> Jackie did you say Willow's beard staining is from bully sticks? I've noticed that Nico had no staining until I gave him bully sticks. He loves them so much, and he is actively teething so I'll have to live with it. Does the Eye Envy product help with bully stains?


I don't believe bully sticks are causing the staining as she licks her feet, both front and back, and they get stained too. Plus her lady part is somewhat stained. I have not idea if the Eye Envy product would help with bully stick stains.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

This seems to be the updated version of what we got at our vet's office.

Amazon.com : MFR BACKORDER 71816 Vet Classics Tear Stain Remover (100 gm) : Pet Eye Care Supplies : Pet Supplies

(Ours is called Tear Stain Supplement, not Remover.)


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

We are still using Proviable DC here with good results. I recently ran out and did not reorder for about a month. It is difficult to see staining on Truffles, but Scout did begin to have staining in the corner of his left eye. I reordered!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather's said:


> We are still using Proviable DC here with good results. I recently ran out and did not reorder for about a month. It is difficult to see staining on Truffles, but Scout did begin to have staining in the corner of his left eye. I reordered!


That's what I wanted someone to tell me! I've THOUGHT about stopping giving it to Panda, but I haven't quite dared. Now I'm glad I didn't!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

I give Kos the Proviable and he is still stained. He started getting it a couple months ago. His only started staining at about 9 months of age.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Proviable didn't work for me either. I've heard that when dogs teeth, they can stain but once they stop teething it clears up. I also think that others hand to use the Proviable for several months before seeing results. I never saw any results.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Marni said:


> I give Kos the Proviable and he is still stained. He started getting it a couple months ago. His only started staining at about 9 months of age.


It is NOT a "quick cure". I was well into my second box, so probably 3 months out, before I was SURE it was working.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Cmward said:


> Jackie did you say Willow's beard staining is from bully sticks? I've noticed that Nico had no staining until I gave him bully sticks. He loves them so much, and he is actively teething so I'll have to live with it. Does the Eye Envy product help with bully stains?


Could it be brand related? I've heard a few people say they have staining from bully sticks, and I thought it was strange until I noticed on the bag of a brand in the pet store that the instructions warned against staining carpet/furniture. I order mine online and they don't have any flavoring or coloring that would cause staining. They're also odor free, which I heard aren't quite as flavorful, but since that's what we've always used our puppy doesn't know any different and I don't have to smell it. However, I do think the odor free are dried longer so maybe they don't get as gummy? I haven't use the other kind so I'm just guessing.

We don't have any staining but I'm pretty sure the white shampoo I use only around his mouth and on his chest is a protein shampoo, so maybe that has prevented buildup and staining.

From what I can see, one of the hardest things about tear stains is it can take a long time to see results. Since tear stains can be caused by different things, I can imagine it could be discouraging to try something and have to wait for months before knowing for sure either way. It's always lucky when the first thing works!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm a big believer in the product I mentioned in post #8 of this thread. We started giving it to Shama right away when she was a little puppy, and we've never noticed tear staining.


----------



## ptgrin (Feb 17, 2018)

*Tear Stain Struggle Also*

I'm so puzzled by my 4 month old's tear stains. You all have so much more experience that I do with this. Here are my questions which may or may not have an answer:

* How much of the tear staining does food contribute? I have fed Piper only high quality, grain-free dry, along with Instinct Raw lamb. 
* Are chicken, turkey, beef most often ingredients that trigger staining? Does the sweet potato in good quality food cause staining?
*How much does teething contribute in your experience?
* Will she grow out of this?

I am meticulous about her eyes, ears, coat, etc. Eyes wiped many times a day, I use contact lens cleaner to wipe her area under the eye in the a.m., also wash use Lavish 4-5 times a week on her face. And use a small lice comb on her under eye area and face. Filtered water, glass bowls. I'm at a loss! BTW, the photo posted is Piper at 8 weeks when she came to us.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

ShamaMama said:


> I'm a big believer in the product I mentioned in post #8 of this thread. We started giving it to Shama right away when she was a little puppy, and we've never noticed tear staining.


I wonder if it would help with beard staining. That's where Willow gets the worst stains. Plus because she licks her feet, her feet are now stained.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think at your puppy's age, teething can be a BIG part of eye staining. I wouldn't worry about it until after the puppy has stopped teething, though I WOULD keep after it by keeping it clean, just as you are.


----------

